# I need your ideas



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

My silly hog is forever sleeping in his litter box, which is gross. If I put litter in it, he uses it, but he flings litter everywhere and he sleeps in it.

If I put paper towels in it, it's too light and he moves the tray all over the place. 

I need some suggestions on how I can use the towels, but keep my crazy hog from pushing the tray all over the darn place.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm assuming that you have a fleece lining. If so, take out the tray and just use the paper towels under the wheel. I had to do this too. It works well. She wheels and uses the towels to pee and poop on.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

Strong velcro? (I love velcro)
Oooor magnets.
Oooor zipties.



momIImany said:


> I'm assuming that you have a fleece lining. If so, take out the tray and just use the paper towels under the wheel. I had to do this too. It works well. She wheels and uses the towels to pee and poop on.


I do this too! Although occasionally the towel gets uprooted.

if you want plastic under the towel, perhaps using a piece of coroplast rather than a tray?
I may just have to try that myself o.o save me some laundry.


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

I do use fleece... I like the tray. I think,I'll try Velcro. Thanks guys!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Sometimes I place a small smooth stone in the pan to hold it in place, be sure it's big enough to weigh it down, it will need to be replaced or cleaned everyday or so.


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

So the Velcro just didn't work. I couldn't get it to stick. I put two smooth rocks in there. We'll see.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

jholstein11 said:


> So the Velcro just didn't work. I couldn't get it to stick. I put two smooth rocks in there. We'll see.


Just curious, what brand was it? (so I can avoid it lol)


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

It was Velcro brand... The dots. I had them in the garage and they just would not grip the fleece.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

So Mimzy's wheel can't be moved all over the cage, I use velcro strips under the legs - but only the one side that has the scratchy loops in it - Not the soft side (discard that side) and I attach it to the legs not my fleece. The loops will grab the fleece and not allow it to move and slip. You can do the same with the litter tray. Line two sides with velcro loops - the short sides.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

This is why I prefer litter trays that are big enough to put the entire wheel in. The wheel holds it down, and holds the paper towels down as well (or in my case, the washable tray liners).


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

the rocks worked! the little booger can't move his tray!

ha- I win *this* round Mr. Prickles!


----------

